# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Zo gezond is een bezoek aan de sauna

## FRANCOIS580

Zo gezond is een bezoek aan de sauna 

*We bezoeken met z'n allen steeds meer en meer de sauna, maar daar blijft het niet bij. Inderdaad, steeds meer en meer landgenoten kiezen voluit voor een thuissauna. Zo moeten we zelfs d edeur niet meer uit om ons na een drukke (werk) dag te ontspannen en om on s van de stress te ontdoen. Een verwenbeurt in de sauna geeft een gunstige invloed hebben op zowel onze lichamelijke als onze geestelijke gezondheid. Maar hoe gezond is een saunabezoek nu écht en is dat voor iedereen aan te raden? Op welke aspecten moeten we letten bij de aankoop van onze thuissauna en, zéker even belangrijk, welke investering is hier mee gemoeid?*

Steeds meer landgenoten beschikken over hun eigen sauna. Voor velen is een rustig moment in de sauna een uitstekende manier om rust te vinden. Saunabezoek zou een gunstig effect hebben op onze gezondheid én onze lichamelijke conditie.

*Overgewicht bestrijden*

Een bezoek aan de sauna is uitstekend om onze overtollige kilo's over boord te gooien. In de saunacabine loopt de temperatuur gemakkelijk op tot zo'n veertig graden. Op deze manier zweten we ons overtollig gewicht eenvoudig weg. Dat komt uiteraard onze gezondheid en onze lichamelijke conditie ten goede. Samen met het zweet, verliezen we meteen al onze schadelijke afvalstoffen. Ook ons hart profiteert van een bezoek aan de sauna. De warmte van de sauna zorgt voor een betere doorbloeding, is ontspannend voor spieren én gewrichten én zelfs positief voor onze geestelijke gezondheid.

*De Finse sauna voor gezonde spieren en gewrichten*

De Finse sauna is bij ons zeker de meest bekende. Hier ondervinden we een groot contrast tussen warm en koud. Deze temperatuurswisselingen stimuleren onze bloedsomloop. Dat zorgt voor ontspannen spieren, verlaagt de bloeddruk en verbetert de bloedcirculatie. Onze huidcellen worden er door gestimuleerd, en dat resulteert in een jonge en glanzende huid.

*Infrarood effeiciënt tegen cellulitis* 

Een infrarood sauna wordt steeds populairder. Deze sauna zorgt voor een stevige huid, werkt pijnverzachtend en is efficiënt tegen cellulitis. De warmte trekt tot diep in onze spieren, brengt onze stofwisseling weer op het gepaste toerental, en regelt onze .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Yv

Ik was laatst naar de sauna. Ik was zo gespannen en ik voelde mijn lichaam steeds meer ontspannen. Heerlijk!!

----------

